# WSU's on speed-dial for laser surgery



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Seamus has had a bunch of health problems. Actually
only two, Nodular Panniculitis and Canine Viral Pappilomas.
Canine Viral Papillomas

The CVP is the one that's causing issues now. He had quite a few large growths taken off his mouth in early February, but they were on his gums and cheeks for the most part, nothing terribly serious.

However, he has a bunch on his cheeks and lips now, but the one that's causing problems is a large mass on the roof of his mouth. I *think* it's starting to inhibit his ability to swallow.

My vet, Barbara Calm, has researched what can be done. Pretty much the only thing I can do is take him to the WSU for laser surgery. It's really expensive, but I got a tax refund The thing that concerns me is the possiblity of recurrence, but he's tapered way down on his pred so hopefully his immune system is strong enough to fight off the virus again.

WSU in Pullman Washington has vet teaching hospital will all the stuff he needs, it's about a 5 or 6 hour drive from here.

I can only pray that his Nodular Panniculitis won't cause him to have a crisis again. Last summer he stopped eating and drinking and became very lethargic. The vet did exploratory surgery, he had an enlarged spleen and lymph node, but she didn't know why.
I finally was able to get a diagnosis from an internal vet specialist in Missoula (150 miles away). Prednisone was pretty much the only thing that worked for him. We tapered it down and started on another med but he had another crisis. So I drove all night back to Missoula to have him do some tests. Back on pred again...but now there are some other antibiotics in the mix (Niacinimin and doxycylene) so hopefully it will work better.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you tried giving him an oral vitamin C supplement? Our Dane Akasha got hundreds of them all over her mouth, nose and down her throat. After only a few days on vitamin C they started to go away.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Have you tried giving him an oral vitamin C supplement? Our Dane Akasha got hundreds of them all over her mouth, nose and down her throat. After only a few days on vitamin C they started to go away.


Annie started to get an outbreak (a good chunk of puppies actually DO get them) and at Natalie's recommendation, we also started giving her vitamin C, and within a week, the couple that she had started to go away, and one of them was HUGE and on her lip right under her nose, it was really ugly, and I honestly didn't think a little vitamin C would fix that giant thing, but it was gone within 2 weeks. 
I continued to give her vitamin c for about a week after they disappeared, and they never came back. Might be worth trying.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

He's been getting 500mg of Ester C for the past year.
Joe



danemama08 said:


> Have you tried giving him an oral vitamin C supplement? Our Dane Akasha got hundreds of them all over her mouth, nose and down her throat. After only a few days on vitamin C they started to go away.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

When we gave Akasha vitamin C it was probably close to 1000-1500mg per day


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I tried Seamus with 1000 mg, it gave him diarrhea.:-(




danemama08 said:


> When we gave Akasha vitamin C it was probably close to 1000-1500mg per day


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, good luck with surgery then...sorry the vitamin C thing didn't help.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks! Surgery still isn't 100% Hoping that tapering down the pred will work, but looks like surgery might be what I need to do. 



danemama08 said:


> Well, good luck with surgery then...sorry the vitamin C thing didn't help.


----------

